# Parking in Harrogate



## petehvan (May 1, 2005)

Hi we are heading for harrogate later this week, what is it like for parking 

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Horrible - unless it's changed recently it's the most confusing place to park I've ever been to. Several different parking schemes sometimes two different sets of rules on opposite sides of the road.

Beware the signs that clearly say "2hrs Free Parking" but have the words "Disc Zone" at the top - if like me you have (well had actually, I now know what it means) no idea what "Disc Zone" means what a disc is and where you get one on a Sunday afternoon if you don't already have one, "Free" actually means "£30".

I thought I already had a "disc" the DVLA charged me £215 for it, but apparently you need another free one or it costs £30.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

You should be fine. You can get a disc in most shops for free to use in the disc zones. There is a lot of parking spaces just drive around. We live over the border in north Leeds.


----------



## petehvan (May 1, 2005)

How long do these discs last, do you have to get one each day

Pete


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

petehvan said:


> How long do these discs last, do you have to get one each day
> 
> Pete


Its like a disabled badge clock. You set the time you park at. So it lasts for as long as you need it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Jezport said:


> You should be fine. You can get a disc in most shops for free to use in the disc zones. There is a lot of parking spaces just drive around. We live over the border in north Leeds.


The question is why can't they have little boxes to dispense them on the parking signs - just try finding out what it means, what you need and where to get one on a Sunday afternoon.

http://www.harrogate.gov.uk/Pages/harrogate-1308.aspx


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Harrogate has areas in the town centre that offer free parking for up to 2 hours, the only stipulation is that you have to set a clock showing your arrival time. I can't think of any other town centre that offers free parking.

There are lots of shops open on a Sunday where a clock can be collected for free. What more should they do? offer a valet parking service?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Jezport said:


> There are lots of shops open on a Sunday where a clock can be collected for free. What more should they do? offer a valet parking service?


Of course not, but having found a space nothing on the signs explains what a disc is or where to get one. What are you supposed to do leave your car without a disc and go searching for somewhere open that can supply one, drive around trying to find somewhere open that can supply one and hope the space is still free when you find one and get back to it?
Just have little boxes on some of the signs to dispense discs like (as I subsequently found out) some places on the continent.

If you've never seen the system before, there is no information to help you understand it, or help you comply - just signs that say "2 hrs Free Parking".

If you know what they are on about it's OK, but if you don't, they don't help you to understand and then charge you for not knowing.

Just a little guidance would help.

Plenty of places down here have free parking as well and don't have "we'll catch you out and charge you through the nose if you don't understand exactly what our signs mean" parking schemes.

Our parking wardens don't need a little clock to help them keep track of how long someone has parked for in time restricted zones :wink:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Stanner said:


> If you've never seen the system before, there is no information to help you understand it, or help you comply - just signs that say "2 hrs Free Parking".


Disc Parking seems popular "up north" - we had it when we lived in Yarm (Teesside) and needed discs when we holidayed in Scarborough recently (South Cliff).

Finding somewhere dispensing them IS a problem and I often wonder if a disc from townA will be accepted in townB.

So far, we haven't been "done" so we just keep trucking - Gordon.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

As stated there is disc parking in the town centre, most shops and hotels will have them if you've not got one. 

The information boards around the town explain the system but also as stated if you've no idea about disc parking to wouldn't know what to look for. Any how I usually write "parking disc" and the time on a bit of paper and leave it on the dash, never had a problem!

Any idea where you are going or what you want to see? Might be able to give you a better idea of where to park, or even where to park with out restrictions


----------

